# Texmaster trowels for skimming walls?/



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I was told by a guy that the texmaster trowels are great for skimming walls, I typically use regular knives..Anyone have any feedback on this??


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Not much help but i bought one for that reason but kept getting chatter marks. Maybe if i hoppered some mudd on the wall first it would have worked better.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sometime I use my 12'' knife ... but if there is a lot to skim I just spray my mud skim with rubber knife then hit it with my power sander with vac. the mud sprayers can mist mud and your body will be able to work longer:yes:


----------

